# Dessert Cuisine of Oriol Balaguer ??



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

Has anyone read this book or have it, was just curious before i pay $130.00.. thanks

Pat..


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Yes, I own a copy.

Did you want an opinion on it? Oh well, I'll give mine anyway.

I have mixed emotions on it. Yes it's interesting but can I sell his style to my clients, no way. His plated desserts are very minimalist/clean. Nothing overly fussed, yet his portions are small and demanding to arrange in volume, because much of it is "ala minute". He does have a couple cakes (maybe 10 or so), but nothing overwhelming different- similar to what you'd find in Herme' or Bellouet books. His ingredient lists are interesting and leave me wondering what many items are. So it will be a challenge to buy in many items. 

Am I glad I own a copy, yes. Does it move me the same way Herme does, no. Mainly because I can't see reproducing very much out of his book.

*But I will note that I've thought that about other books, let them sit on my shelfs for awhile. Then I'd force myself to work out it and I'd do a 180 and love everything I tried. So perhaps this book is in the resting stage and I need to digest it's message and learn from it.


----------



## lamington (May 2, 2003)

I have a copy on the way to me, but have browsed through it in my local cookbook supplier. Whether you will enjoy it is very much a matter of taste and goals. As W.DeBord notes, much of the food is not suitable for many venues/clientele. On the other hand, the recipes can serve as fantastic inspiration. The photography is magnificent and the presentation too. It is in the same vein as Los Postres de el Bulli, but perhaps less analytical. I got a friend of mine to pick up a copy in London before flying back to Australia and I paid GBP70, which is somewhat less than USD130, so you might be able to source it cheaper than whichever supplier you had considered so far.

--lamington


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

w,debored,lamington
Thank you...I did want your opinions also..I have never heard that much of hime before like herem or bau and was just wondering before i add to my 200 + cookbook collection !! I saw his book on chipsbooks.com and my co worker has asked me about hime also..... thanks again

Pat..


----------

